# Music Jokes



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

*HAYDN'S CHOPIN LISZT AT VIVALDI'S:*

Rossini and cheese
Schumann polish
Bern-n-stein remover
Satie mushrooms
batteries (Purcell)
BeethOVEN cleaner
Hummel microwave meals
orange Schubert
TchaiCOUGHsky drops
marshMahlers
Honey-nut Berlioz
Cui-tips
Chef Boyardee Raveli
Sour cream and Ives
Strauss (straws)
Chocolate Webers (wafers)
Del Monteverdi corn
Mozart-rella cheese
I Can't Believe it's not Rutter
Bach of serial (opera)
Chicken Balakirev
New door Handel
Golden Brahms
Clemen-TEA
Little Debussy snack cakes
Oscar Meyerbeer bologna


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh my. These might be some of the worst composer jokes I've heard in a long time. I like them. At least some of them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's one (based off real story):

A violinist, right before a performance, was softly playing a song made of mostly fourths.

A person in the audience called out, "What song is that?"

The violinist replied, "Oh, it's an old Chinese folk song. It's called Tu-Ning."


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Bach and Beethoven both joined a health club.

Bach did the sixths, and Beethoven the Fifths...

Chopin bore a hidden grudge to both of them for the rest of his life...

Ask me why?

"WHY?"

Well, its called Fogo de Chão

Both had spend too much time there...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Viola.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Viola.


I love this joke, I think I've heard it somewhere else before... ach, I recall. It was here:






But why he repeats it? Was he disappointed that noone is laughing and decided to tell the joke over and over again until they get it?


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Honestly one of the funniest things I've ever heard:

http://www.therestisnoise.com/files/twelvetonemastscommercial.mp3

I guess that means I'm a loser.

"All the most famous 12-tone rows that just this morning you were humming in the shower, or on your way to work".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> *HAYDN'S CHOPIN LISZT AT VIVALDI'S:*
> 
> Rossini and cheese
> Schumann polish
> ...


You forgot ProCOFFEEv


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

MJTTOMB said:


> Honestly one of the funniest things I've ever heard:
> 
> http://www.therestisnoise.com/files/twelvetonemastscommercial.mp3
> 
> ...


That one is made of pure awesome. Have you seen the video version?


----------

